# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Pensiones: Cotizar sin estar dado de alta en el IMSS

## Dinasti2

*Hola les quiero hablar de los problemas que tenia con mi familia ya que tengo unos tíos a los cuales les faltaban semanas para cotizar y obtener sus pensiones, sin embargo no estaban inscritos en el Seguro Social, me buscaron a mí y me pedían que los registrara en mi nombre no me sentía muy seguro de esa decisión, por eso busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí ayuda de varios amigos, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones que me daban. Pero entre a una página web en donde me decían la mejor opción para ayudar a mis tíos que no están dados de alta y ayudarlos con sus pensiones. Si no saben cómo cobrar sus  pensiones ante el IMSS, vean la página de:* Pensiones: Cotizar sin estar dado de alta en el IMSS | Staffing PersonalTemas similares: Artículo: Agrarios denunciarán al GR si no les pagan la totalidad de sus pensiones Por qué todos deberían estar haciendo negocios al desnudo Artículo: Contrabando de maca: la noticia ha dado la vuelta al mundo Artículo: Los productores bananeros del Perú deben estar muy atentos al mal de Panamá 'Tenemos que estar preparados para atender la demanda de los TLC'

----------

